# Criação de um aparelho de controlo meteorológicos.



## JBras (15 Jan 2013 às 20:30)

Olá a todos, o meu nome é João e sou de Almada.
Sempre tive um certo gosto acerca destas matérias e das temperaturas, sempre tirei boas notas a geografia, desde de pequenino que me ensinam a ver, a medir, os tipos de nuvens...

Mas também tenho outro gosto, é o gosto pela electrónica, e gosto muito de criar e fazer coisas, gosto muito de saber o porque delas acontecerem.
Registei-me aqui neste forum para aprender com os mais velhos, eu posso ir partilhando aquilo que pouco sei, mas acho que não vai servir de nada. 

O que eu gostaria de fazer é o que muitos de chamam de DataLogger (se não estou em erro) ou seja, retirar informações acerca da temperatura e etc!
Visto que não tenho dinheiro para comprar uma estação nova, gostaria de saber a vossa opinião quanto a este assunto.

Eu apenas tenho 13 anos, sou muito novinho para aprender, mas tenho vontade! Senão não estava aqui! 

Talvez mais tarde gostaria de fazer algo mais sofisticado, mais tarde conto. 

Obrigado!


----------



## stormy (15 Jan 2013 às 21:31)

JBras disse:


> Olá a todos, o meu nome é João e sou de Almada.
> Sempre tive um certo gosto acerca destas matérias e das temperaturas, sempre tirei boas notas a geografia, desde de pequenino que me ensinam a ver, a medir, os tipos de nuvens...
> 
> Mas também tenho outro gosto, é o gosto pela electrónica, e gosto muito de criar e fazer coisas, gosto muito de saber o porque delas acontecerem.
> ...



Há cá um forista, que tambem gosta muito dessa area e já construiu vários sensores. 

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instrumentos-meteorologicos/estacao-de-temperatura-made-dave-5081.html


----------



## blade (16 Jan 2013 às 15:45)

epah! 
tenho 17 assim fazes me sentir velho com 13


----------



## AnDré (16 Jan 2013 às 15:55)

JBras disse:


> O que eu gostaria de fazer é o que muitos de chamam de DataLogger (se não estou em erro) ou seja, retirar informações acerca da temperatura e etc!
> Visto que não tenho dinheiro para comprar uma estação nova, gostaria de saber a vossa opinião quanto a este assunto.



Bem-vindo ao fórum!

Outro tópico que talvez tenhas interesse em seguir, também ele desenvolvido pelo Dave, é o seguinte:

 Projecto datalogger do Dave


----------



## fablept (16 Jan 2013 às 18:06)

A melhor forma deverá ser mesmo usando um Arduino, o que não falta é material à venda e tutoriais muito completos sobre interface e programação.


----------



## JBras (16 Jan 2013 às 21:22)

fablept disse:


> A melhor forma deverá ser mesmo usando um Arduino, o que não falta é material à venda e tutoriais muito completos sobre interface e programação.



Desde já agradeço a todos aqueles que quiseram ajudar.

Fablept, quanto ao "arduino" penso que seja uma óptima ideia, mas tudo tem os seus contras, que é neste caso a duração da bateria para cerca de 1 mês de registos!

Já agora, conhece algum projecto já com a programação posta, onde eu possa simplesmente comprar o material e fazer uma cópia?

Obrigado pelo o apoio prestado!


----------



## *Dave* (19 Jan 2013 às 23:16)

Olha, é o Gonçalo ??? 

"João", és o Gonçalo Oliveira?

Se não fores, as minhas desculpas.

Mas recebi uns mails de um Gonçalo com exactamente o mesmo discurso, com a mesma idade e com os mesmos objectivos.

De qualquer forma, como em qualquer outro fórum, expõe as tuas dúvidas que certamente alguém te ajudará a resolvê-las.




Cumprimentos


----------



## *Dave* (20 Jan 2013 às 02:02)

JBras disse:


> tudo tem os seus contras, que é neste caso a duração da bateria para cerca de 1 mês de registos!



Qual foi a bateria para que calculaste a duração?
Qual o consumo médio do Arduíno com o código que queres implementar?

Qual vai ser o consumo do teu circuito quando estiver a fazer o registo? E de quanto é, quando está "a fazer tempo"?

De quanto em quanto tempo vais colocar o circuito a ler a temperatura?
Qual o sensor que vais utilizar? Vais usar o LM35? Vais usar um digital?


A lista estende-se por aí fora...

Mas para a tua afirmação, as 2 primeiras perguntas são as mais cruciais.



Fica a nota de que tudo depende das baterias a usar. Se comprares uma bateria de carro (tipo 90A), não precisas de grande optimização para que ele funcione por vários meses.... 



Cumps


----------



## JBras (20 Jan 2013 às 09:10)

É verdade, eu tenho dupla-personalidade, tento preservar a minha identidade!!  
João Brás é o colega que me tem ajudado nesta coisa toda, nós criamos a conta tenho andado por aqui, mas já tenho a minha!!!

Mandei-te um e-mail à dias, acerca das temperaturas negativas, onde depois temos que fazer o inverso da coisa, etc!!


----------



## *Dave* (20 Jan 2013 às 15:01)

JBras disse:


> Mandei-te um e-mail à dias, acerca das temperaturas negativas, onde depois temos que fazer o inverso da coisa, etc!!




Eu não respondi porque em praticamente todos os mails te dei os entenderes que estás a dar um passo muitoooo maior que a perna!
Tu não ligas nenhuma, então deixei de responder.

Isso das temperaturas negativas, são pormenores, que dependem de imensas coisas! No meu programa nem precisei de andar a fazer nada disso.

Tu fizeste uma afirmação em cima, acerca da qual de coloquei algumas questões. Questões essas que têm de ser respondidas para que possas chegar à conclusão que apresentas aqui ("tudo tem os seus contras, que é neste caso a duração da bateria para cerca de 1 mês de registos!").

Pelos mails que trocámos, eu passo pelo "mau da fita", mas já não sei de formas de te poder ajudar!

Primeiro tem de se aprender a andar para depois correr, mas tu já queres começar logo a voar.


----------



## JBras (24 Jan 2013 às 22:45)

Um datalogger permite que a temperatura/humidade/luminosidade seja registada de "x" em "x" minutos... De "x" em "x" minutos, há um "impulso" que faz guardar os dados que quisermos, no intervalo a máquina fica a dormir!!   
O objectivo disto é muito simples, é conseguir retirar algumas informações dos factores abioticos (temperatura, humidade, luminosidade)

Simples, né??  

Aprendi a soldar, a retirar a solda, aperfeiçoar as técnicas, aprendi a ver algumas coisas e saber como é que elas funcionam.
Deixo aqui entretanto umas imagens do meu trabalho, que gostaria que comentassem e dessem criticas construtivas:

Este projecto foi criado com ajuda de algumas pessoas, vamos disponibilizar a todos que gostam de meteorologia!!


----------



## *Dave* (24 Jan 2013 às 23:22)

Muito bem!

Espero que assim estejas realmente a aprender e que te seja mais útil do que copiar a ideia de outros...

Continua...


----------



## JBras (25 Jan 2013 às 07:55)

Obrigado David!


----------



## Lightning (27 Jan 2013 às 16:06)

JBras disse:


> Olá a todos, o meu nome é João e sou de Almada.
> Sempre tive um certo gosto acerca destas matérias e das temperaturas, sempre tirei boas notas a geografia, desde de pequenino que me ensinam a ver, a medir, os tipos de nuvens...
> 
> Mas também tenho outro gosto, é o gosto pela electrónica, e gosto muito de criar e fazer coisas, gosto muito de saber o porque delas acontecerem.
> ...





JBras disse:


> Desde já agradeço a todos aqueles que quiseram ajudar.



Bem-vindo ao Fórum. 

Não há nada que me dê mais gosto de ver do que pessoas com vontade de aprender e que mostram sem qualquer sombra de dúvida conhecimento e prazer pela descoberta. 

Não percebo muito de electrónica mas disponibilizo-me desde já a ajudar-te, pois não moras muito longe de mim e no que eu puder ajudar conta comigo. Tens uma loja que vende muito, mas mesmo MUITO material desse, circuitos, componentes, TUDO aquilo que tu imaginas (costumo ir lá buscar bastantes coisas para quando me dá na cabeça para inventar alguma coisa) que é a Radipeças. Não sei se conheces mas fica no Laranjeiro. 

Se precisares de ajuda para saber onde é a loja diz-me alguma coisa por aqui ou por MP. 

*Dave* já agora aproveito para te dizer que, acredita que se morasses aqui na zona, esta loja para ti seria o "paraíso"  pois tal como eu referi têm lá de tudo e mais alguma coisa. É de ficar mesmo


----------



## *Dave* (27 Jan 2013 às 16:21)

Lightning disse:


> *Dave* já agora aproveito para te dizer que, acredita que se morasses aqui na zona, esta loja para ti seria o "paraíso"  pois tal como eu referi têm lá de tudo e mais alguma coisa. É de ficar mesmo



Olá Lightning...

Pois isto cá pelo interior é assim mesmo. Se queres construir alguma coisa ou mandas vir das lojas que há em Portugal (caras, distantes, etc) ou então da Espanha, mas cujos transportes são muito caros.

Eu compro praticamente tudo na sonigate... mas cada vez se quero testar algo, tenho de aguardar para que me compense pelos portes. Pode não parecer muito, mas se todas as semanas estiver a fazer compras lá, fica complicado.

Estou a tentar falar com outras lojas a fim de tentar conseguir algumas vantagens, mas nesta altura ninguém está disponibilizado a ajudar pequenos projectos.

Assim tem de se recorrer ao ebay. Muito barato, boa qualidade (desde que se saiba escolher e  ter atenção) mas lento! Muito lento!
1 mês de espera por algo que vem da China é imenso tempo


----------



## JBras (27 Jan 2013 às 23:21)

Conheço muito bem a Radipeças, aquilo está é sempre cheio, cada vez que lá vou demora algum tempo para ser atendido! 
Costumo ir lá comprar algumas fichas e cabos, mas nada mais!!!

Fica mesmo ao lado da Cova da Piedade, não moro muuuito longe de lá!!

Para já o datalogger terá um medidor de temperatura e de luminosidade, mais tarde pode ser implementado mais outras coisinhas! 

E depois é escolher o local para montar! Conheces algum bom?? O Parque da Paz??


----------



## *Dave* (28 Jan 2013 às 00:14)

Se vais colocar em espaço publico, deverá ser de difícil acesso.
Adiciona também um emissor rádio pra simplificar a recolha de dados.

Tudo alimentado com um painel solar e faz-se magia...


----------



## JBras (28 Jan 2013 às 07:36)

Torna-se muito dispendioso, não seria mal pensado, mas não vou investir muito dinheiro nisto.
O transmissor emitira em que frequência? Já vi que há umas pelos 443MHz, e não haveria portadora?? Isso ia depender de muitos factores!
E o sinal vinha encriptado?? Com que tipo??


----------



## *Dave* (28 Jan 2013 às 10:54)

Tens emissores para varias frequências.

A encriptação ia depender da tua programação e da redundância do teu código.
A modulação sai em FSK ou OOK por exemplo.

"Isso ia depender de muitos factores!"
Não depende assim de tanto factores externos...
Aliás nem estou a ver nenhum realmente importante. A não ser um ambiente electromagneticamente instável.

Mas tudo depende do teu código...


----------



## *Dave* (28 Jan 2013 às 10:55)

PS:

Tens ainda a solução do bluetooth...


----------



## JBras (28 Jan 2013 às 12:45)

Não vale a pena, prefiro que ele guarde e depois vejo.

Quanto aos factores que condicionam o uso de transceptores para a emissão dos dados é simples!
1º- A distância do datalogger ao receptor.
2º- A potência do transmissor.

Quanto ao bluetooth, acho que não há nada a explicar.


----------



## *Dave* (28 Jan 2013 às 14:48)

JBras disse:


> Não vale a pena, prefiro que ele guarde e depois vejo.
> 
> Quanto aos factores que condicionam o uso de transceptores para a emissão dos dados é simples!
> 1º- A distância do datalogger ao receptor.
> ...



Para uma pessoa que, ao que parece, tanto faz na RF, os motivos em cima nem se colocam!

Desde que bem dimensionado facilmente se atingem 5Km... de relembrar que isto é comunicação digital, mas tu disso não deves saber.

Vi um video teu sobre a tua opinião acerca de transmissões em digital e é simplesmente risória a falta de conhecimento que apresentas... certamente não andamos a usar os mesmos modos digitais.

Com 5W cheguei à Australia em digital. Em voz nem com 50W lá chegaria...


----------



## JBras (28 Jan 2013 às 16:54)

David, trata-se apenas de diferentes pontos de vista em relação aos rádioamadores, no entanto espero que tenhas entendido o verdadeiro significado do video...

Sabes qual é o custo de um painel solar?? É muito caro para aquilo que pretendo comprar, pois então comprava uma daquelas estações todas pipi a medir tudo e punha no telhado, tinha informações 24h, sempre actualizadas...

Qual seria a frequência utilizada pelos aparelhos de transmissão lá no datalogger??

73.


----------



## *Dave* (28 Jan 2013 às 23:21)

JBras disse:


> David, trata-se apenas de diferentes pontos de vista em relação aos rádioamadores, no entanto espero que tenhas entendido o verdadeiro significado do video...


Não entendi, assim como o resto na malta que o viu e comentou.
O teu video já apareceu em alguns locais de RA e vem acompanhado da frase "é por isso que se deve continuar com a actual lei"... 



JBras disse:


> Sabes qual é o custo de um painel solar?? É muito caro para aquilo que pretendo comprar



Sei perfeitamente! Tu é que pelos vistos não sabes, ou então não andas a procurar correctamente...

*Features*
Monocrystalline Black Solar Cell
Efficiency: *17.0%*
Peak Voltage (Vmp): 3.88V
Open Circuit Voltage (Voc): *4.4V*
Peak Current (Imp): *20mA*
Short Circuit Current (Isc): 21.6mA
Dimensions: 40mm x 26mm x 2.8mm (LxWxD)

Preço: *1.2USD/unidade*


----------



## JBras (28 Jan 2013 às 23:31)

*Dave* disse:


> Não entendi, assim como o resto na malta que o viu e comentou.
> O teu video já apareceu em alguns locais de RA e vem acompanhado da frase "é por isso que se deve continuar com a actual lei"...
> 
> 
> ...



David, se eu me importasse com tudo o que diziam do meu canal, eu matava-me. 
Mas não é por um, ou por outro, ou por uma comunidade inteira que vou mudar, de facto é estupida é a atitude da parte dos rádio-amadores com a malta nova, julgam-se e devoram-se entre si, lutam para saber quem sabe melhor a lei do OHM ou o raio que é...



*Dave* disse:


> O teu video já apareceu em alguns locais de RA e vem acompanhado da frase "é por isso que se deve continuar com a actual lei"...



Eu quanto à maior parte de rádio-amadores estou-me "lixando" para eles, são ruins, mesmo maus, não falo de ti, nem de muitos outros que conheço, mas tu próprio és testemunha daquele anormal que apareceu no tx-rx, viste o que ele disse, até intervieste.
Achas que isso é rádio-amadorismo? Gozam com os mais novos e afastam os mais novos deste hobbie, é fácil, gozamos com eles, depois ficam chateados e ofendidos os rádio-amadores que se armam em chicos espertos! Haja paciência...

*Quanto ao painel solar:*
- Para haver emissão teria de haver uma bateria, qual é que indicarias? 

Quanto ao rádios-amadores não quis de modo algum ofender-te a ti e nem aqueles que têm consciência tranquila, e que sabem que não são assim...
É o rádio-amadorismo de hoje, só se vira rádio-amador conhecido e bem aparecido, quem tem papel!! Pois hoje em dia o RA é só para quem tem papel!!


----------



## *Dave* (28 Jan 2013 às 23:35)

Estamos numa fase em que não se pode dar motivos para que a lei continue.... tudo fiz e farei para que isso mude.


Em relação à tua questão, não ia precisar de uma bateria, mas sim se um condensador um pouco maior só para aguentar o emissor nos breves momentos da transmissão...

Isso seria preciso fazer qual o emissor, qual a corrente em emissão, etc... para depois se dimensionar o condensador.

Mas não vais usar, então não vamos perder tempo com isso, pois existem imensas possibilidades...


----------



## JBras (29 Jan 2013 às 07:55)

Sim, isso realmente daria um trabalhão imenso! 

Fico-me por aquilo, talvez mais tarde, quando melhorar os meu conhecimentos volte a pegar naquilo e faça uma coisa mais bonita! 

Esta semana não posso efectivamente trabalhar com aquilo, tive três testes, quinta-feira logo se vê se houver tempo. (vai haver  )


----------



## JBras (31 Jan 2013 às 20:40)

Hoje instalei todos os fios, e o LED, o projecto já começa a ganhar forma!!!

Esperemos pelos próximos episódios.


----------



## JBras (14 Fev 2013 às 23:03)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DSecD_Ou8Kg&feature=youtu.be

Vejam o video e opinem acerca do mesmo!


----------

